# Vegetable garden



## RustyShackleford (May 24, 2014)

After years of stealing from my neighbors and parents, I finally got off my ass and put in a small raised bed garden.  A few cedar boards, a truck load of topsoil and some work and it was in place.   I went with a raised bed mainly for aesthetics and I didn't feel like buying a tiller.  So far  I have three tomato plants and two green pepper plants in the ground as well as a row of lettuce.  Zukes, green beans and cukes are still in the pots and will go in next week.

So who else around here has a garden?


----------



## TLDR20 (May 24, 2014)

I have been gardening now for 2 years. Nothing tastes better than homegrown off the vine tomatoes. This year I planted three types of tomatoes, onions, cucumbers, green beans, purple jalapenos, and green peppers. So I should at least have enough for some bomb salsa.


----------



## LibertasVeritas (May 24, 2014)

Right now I'm rocking a little windowsill herb planter.  I'm planning to buy a house in the next year now that I know I'll be where I am for several years.  Got some serious garden plans for when that happens.  Did you excavate below the planter at all, or does the topsoil start at the grass line?


----------



## racing_kitty (May 24, 2014)

I had a pretty nice jalapeno plant going for a while, but it got bit by an unexpected cold snap (the low that night of 28°F was nearly 10°F colder than was originally forecast), so it died.  Once I get moved, if there's a spot suitable, I'm going to start another jap, some habañeros, and a whole lotta basil.


----------



## Dame (May 24, 2014)

Mine's in abysmal shape. You all are going to get me motivated.


----------



## RackMaster (May 24, 2014)

I usually have one in but have been to busy the last couple of years.  If I don't get anything in this year, I'll at least have new beds set up and ready for next year.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (May 24, 2014)

Rack.....nothing grows that far north except syrup and bacon.....:-"


Rusty.....I have 2 4X8 raised beds, a huge Sunflower play area for the girls, and 3 rows of children of the corn.
But I must say, I am super jealous looking at your grass.

Good luck with the garden....


----------



## RustyShackleford (May 25, 2014)

LibertasVeritas said:


> Did you excavate below the planter at all, or does the topsoil start at the grass line?



Yeah, I pulled up all the grass and went to work with the pick ax.  Figured doing that would improve drainage, among other things.


----------



## AWP (May 26, 2014)

Two 4x8 raised beds on my To Do list when I finally return home for good. I settled for some flowers and landscaping on this trip.

While these are geared to the state of FL there's a ton of good information and a Youtube/ Gardening in a Minute series. Anyone gardening should look into their local ag office or extension.

http://gardeningsolutions.ifas.ufl.edu/

http://www.gardeningsolutions.ifas.ufl.edu/giam/index.html


----------



## CQB (May 26, 2014)

Go for some herbs, you can always use them for something. Try rosemary, the two types of parsley, sage, thyme & oregano for starters. I've got some spinach & lettuce in atm. 
Also I think marigold will keep the pests away.


----------



## Gypsy (May 26, 2014)

CQB said:


> Go for some herbs, you can always use them for something. Try rosemary, the two types of parsley, sage, thyme & oregano for starters. I've got some spinach & lettuce in atm.
> Also I think marigold will keep the pests away.



Correct on the Marigold plants, even keeps away bees and wasps.

I am growing some herbs, I don't get a lot of direct sun my balcony faces north...but I do get some late afternoon sun.


----------



## CQB (May 26, 2014)

Some herbs don't need a lot of sun to thrive. I also have my herbs in tubs so that if I move they can come too.
For insects generally I have some Venus fly traps & for flies a pitcher plant. They can strip mint & parsley pretty quick. It's fun picking off fat belching catapillars & feeding them to the fly traps.


----------



## LibertasVeritas (May 26, 2014)

In addition to Marigold, if you have Mosquitos where you are, Lemongrass is better than citronella candles.


----------



## CQB (May 26, 2014)

Funny you should mention it, I was thinking of putting in some. Makes a nice tea too, with just black tea & a lemongrass 3" stalk as a stirrer.


----------



## RustyShackleford (May 27, 2014)

Got the squash and cucumbers in the ground yesterday morning and worked a blueberry and raspberry bush into the landscaping by the deck.

Always knew about marigolds, but not lemongrass.


----------



## TLDR20 (May 27, 2014)

LibertasVeritas said:


> In addition to Marigold, if you have Mosquitos where you are, Lemongrass is better than citronella candles.


We actually have a citronella plant. We keep it in a pot by our front and back patios. Smells just like a citronella candle. Seems to work ok. We bought it at home depot.


----------



## CQB (May 27, 2014)

Good tip! BTW Rusty, what type of fertiliser do you use?


----------



## AWP (May 27, 2014)

Who knew Rusty could create a thread which actually sparks some discussion?


----------



## Brill (May 27, 2014)

Odd that none  of our Colorado or Washington State colleagues have yet to weigh in on their "grow operations".


----------



## LibraryLady (May 27, 2014)

My "grow" operation is currently in transit.  Plus, I usually don't put anything out until after Memorial Day.  Oh. Wait.  That was last weekend!



I'll get some picks posted up as I progress - strictly container gardening for us as we don't own right now.

LL


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 27, 2014)

I enjoy gardening, I do not enjoy the 4 legged meals who always eat my garden, who never show up when its "their season".

I've had a hell of a time trying to get a garden going here, pretty much been settling on melons for the last two years. Maybe this year I can actually enclose my beds and start growing something...


----------



## medicchick (May 27, 2014)

I'm going to try some large containers either this year or next, I have some seeds already.  Half the problem is there is really only one store the get everything from unless we go for a long drive.


----------



## pardus (May 27, 2014)

I found a couple of pots lying around so I went to homedepot and picked up some tomatoes, peppers, marigolds mint basil and rosemary today. 

I need to get something for the mozzies too, they are bloody awful where I live. They are the Tiger mosquitoes, those bites irritate the shit out of me for days.


----------



## RustyShackleford (May 28, 2014)

CQB said:


> Good tip! BTW Rusty, what type of fertiliser do you use?


 
None this year.  Since I went with the raised bed, I worked in a few bags of soil with organic matter worked in.


----------



## TLDR20 (May 28, 2014)

Here is my garden


----------



## x SF med (May 28, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> Here is my garden



dead plants in pots... hell of a garden, Bro.


----------



## TLDR20 (May 28, 2014)

x SF med said:


> dead plants in pots... hell of a garden, Bro.



My brother in law thinks that is coming back to life. We will see.


----------



## CQB (May 28, 2014)

x SF med said:


> dead plants in pots... hell of a garden, Bro.



How's that bumper crop of moss going?


----------



## x SF med (May 28, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> My brother in law thinks that is coming back to life. We will see.



So.... he spouts more fertilizer than you do?:-"


----------



## TLDR20 (May 28, 2014)

x SF med said:


> So.... he spouts more fertilizer than you do?:-"



? 

I guess, heis a biochemist, and a botanist, so I thought he would know , he looks wrong so far though.


----------



## Gypsy (May 30, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> ?



I believe what our esteemed Troll was hinting at is fertilizer = BS...


----------



## LibraryLady (May 30, 2014)

Seems TLDR20 is a little slow... Wonder if the Troll can provide visuals? :-"

LL


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jun 15, 2014)

This thing is blowing up!


----------



## pardus (Jun 15, 2014)

Some of my plants are being destroyed by insects. Going to try and get something non harmful to me tomorrow to kill those little fucks.


----------



## AWP (Jun 15, 2014)

pardus said:


> Some of my plants are being destroyed by insects. Going to try and get something non harmful to me tomorrow to kill those little fucks.


 
One option is a piece of PVC (or any stick-like device) and some screen. Failing that I'm sure there are several things you can mix at homewithout resorting to pesticides.


----------



## JHD (Jun 15, 2014)

pardus said:


> Some of my plants are being destroyed by insects. Going to try and get something non harmful to me tomorrow to kill those little fucks.



Try some water mixed with liquid dish soap.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 15, 2014)

pardus said:


> Some of my plants are being destroyed by insects. Going to try and get something non harmful to me tomorrow to kill those little fucks.



Cayenne pepper spray the base of the plant. They sell it at garden stored


----------



## AWP (Jun 15, 2014)

JHD said:


> Try some water mixed with liquid dish soap.



Great, now we have to explain "soap" to pardus. I was afraid this day would come...


----------



## JHD (Jun 16, 2014)

JHD said:


> Try some water mixed with liquid dish soap.



Forgot to add you can spray the whole plant.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jun 16, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> Cayenne pepper spray the base of the plant. They sell it at garden stored



Interesting...wonder if straight up OC spray would work.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 16, 2014)

RustyShackleford said:


> Interesting...wonder if straight up OC spray would work.



Lol if the ingredients are peppers and water yes.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jun 16, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> Lol if the ingredients are peppers and water yes.


 Well then, I'm gonna pepper spray the fuck out of my garden if I have a bug problem!


----------



## pardus (Jun 19, 2014)

It's very small as most of my place is a jungle with no light, but here I have tomatoes in pots, red and green peppers in a pot, chives, french sorrel and rosemary in the tray thingy, then in the soil I have cucumbers, pumpkins, basil, spinach. 



In here I have two kinds of mint, carrots, radishes and scallions. Citronella plant on the right hand side that is not helping against the mosquitoes at all.



First garden Ive had in almost 20 years, Im really enjoying it again.


----------



## AWP (Jun 19, 2014)

In all honesty, I think gardening or even some landscaping around the house is a great stress reducer. With a garden you can eat the results and even some potted flowers add a little color. Just choose your plants wisely and the work output is kind of minimal.  NOTHING beats the taste of fresh vegetables. If you haven't had a fresh tomato in years or ever, a fresh tomato will destroy the crap sold in a grocery store.


----------



## Brill (Jun 19, 2014)

The red leaf lettuce has already turned bitter on us here.  Jalapenos, roma tomatoes, parsley, and basil are coming along nicely.


----------



## pardus (Jun 19, 2014)

A racoon walked all over my freshly planted seeds last night... I need a silencer...


----------



## AWP (Jun 19, 2014)

pardus said:


> A racoon walked all over my freshly planted seeds last night... I need a silencer...



Wrist rocket and ball bearings.


----------



## pardus (Jun 19, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Wrist rocket and ball bearings.



I almost picked one up for the squirrels here the other day too!


----------



## AWP (Jun 19, 2014)

I am chock full of good ideas. If my ideas were antioxidants, no one within 100' feet of me would get cancer.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 19, 2014)

Pepper spray that raccoon.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 19, 2014)

pardus said:


> A racoon walked all over my freshly planted seeds last night... I need a silencer...



Pellet gun.


----------



## pardus (Jun 19, 2014)

RackMaster said:


> Pellet gun.



That was/is my primary thought, I like using them a lot, quiet, deadly, cheap, and not to mention that they've gotten me laid several times by winning girls fluffy bunnies and shit at fairs!

 



TLDR20 said:


> Pepper spray that raccoon.



Bastards are too clever to let me get that close. I'd much rather just scare them off, but it's just not working.

I should add, Ive been getting fleas into my apartment every now and then, I have no pets, and I see the squirrels scratching all the time.


----------



## Dame (Jun 19, 2014)

pardus said:


> That was/is my primary thought, I like using them a lot, quiet, deadly, cheap, and not to mention that they've gotten me laid several times by winning girls fluffy bunnies and shit at fairs!


----------



## pardus (Jun 21, 2014)

pardus said:


> A racoon walked all over my freshly planted seeds last night... I need a silencer...



The good news is the racoon tracks are gone... The bad news is because they were stomped out by a retard in work boots.

Again, I need a silencer!


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 21, 2014)

Hot wire fence.  :-"


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Jun 21, 2014)

First zucchini of the season:


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 21, 2014)

pardus said:


> The good news is the racoon tracks are gone... The bad news is because they were stomped out by a retard in work boots.
> 
> Again, I need a silencer!



You need to move the fuck out of a shit state to a free state is what you need to do.


----------



## pardus (Jun 21, 2014)

Ranger Psych said:


> You need to move the fuck out of a shit state to a free state is what you need to do.



Yeah...


----------



## pardus (Jul 8, 2014)

It's all starting to grow like fuck now. I have some small tomatoes and peppers starting to emerge.
I'm going away for 2 weeks so they'll probably all be dead by the time I get back...

View attachment 11140 View attachment 11141 View attachment 11142


----------



## CQB (Jul 8, 2014)

With the pots, try putting them in a bath tub or sink & leaving a decent sized amount of water to soak, this will help. You look like you have basil, make pesto. For the rest, pray a little.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 8, 2014)

lrn to drip irrigate w/ a timer.... then they get watered without you having to stick around


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 8, 2014)

4X8 raised beds...








Huge Sunflower play area for the girls....:-"







3 rows of children of the corn.





About the only thing rocking right now are the cucumbers and of course the sunflowers.....
Because they only need the sun and so far I haven't killed them......:blkeye::wall:


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jul 8, 2014)

This thing blew up.  I had to remove a couple plants but things have been growing well so far.

Another 4x8 will be going in next year.


----------



## CQB (Jul 8, 2014)

Holy Snappin' Duckshit, that's a triple canopy forest.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jul 9, 2014)

CQB said:


> Holy Snappin' Duckshit, that's a triple canopy forest.


Yeah, it takes some work to keep everything squared away in there!


----------



## RustyShackleford (Aug 14, 2014)

So far the garden has done well.  This pic is from last week.  By Saturday there might be enough to
tomatoes to make a batch of sauce.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 14, 2014)

We have gotten so much rain this year my tomatos are all bursting prior to turning red. Anyone know of a fix for this?


----------



## SexyBeast (Aug 14, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Who knew Rusty could create a thread which actually sparks some discussion?



ROFL


----------



## RustyShackleford (Aug 14, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> We have gotten so much rain this year my tomatos are all bursting prior to turning red. Anyone know of a fix for this?


 
Pick them before they burst and let them get ripe on a table or something outside.  I'm having the same problem.


----------



## pardus (Aug 14, 2014)

RustyShackleford said:


> Pick them before they burst and let them get ripe on a table or something outside.  I'm having the same problem.



I was going to say ducktape but your idea might be a little better...


----------



## RustyShackleford (Aug 14, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> We have gotten so much rain this year my tomatos are all bursting prior to turning red. Anyone know of a fix for this?



@TLDR20 most of these tomatoes were green a few days ago.


----------



## SexyBeast (Aug 14, 2014)

When I lived in Pittsburgh a girl I worked with's prior Marine dad had a garden and she would always bring in zucchini he had grown. That stuff was awesome. And you know when you can say zucchini is awesome... It is some pretty legit shit.

I gotta look into this garden thing.


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 14, 2014)

RustyShackleford said:


> View attachment 11385
> 
> @TLDR20 most of these tomatoes were green a few days ago.


Without warm nights tomatoes are less likely to redden on the vine. If you are looking to make sauce go to a farmers market to buy more. You will never produce enough. 

If you like zucchini bread. Find your favorite recipe and grind up you portions for each and freeze. Come January you will have the smells of fresh bread baking in the house on a Sunday morning. My kids love waking up to it


----------



## RustyShackleford (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm not too far north of you and you know how the summer has been, which is why a handful of tomatoes are sitting on the picnic table. The Romas on the other hand are doing well.

Good point on the zucchini.  We've been making quite a bit of bread but I didn't think of shredding and freezing some for this winter.


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 15, 2014)

Roma' s always do better. Roma spaghetti sauce is AWESOME


----------

